# No weed paper in rolls for Roland printers/cutter



## 2print (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

I am new in here, so i have a question that i hope i can get a help with.

I have a Roland Soljet pro4 and i was wondering if there is any company who sell N cut / No weed papers in rolls to be used with my printer?

Thanks in advance

2 Print
Bobby


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

what are you trying to do?


----------



## 2print (Feb 5, 2015)

i am trying to print a large order of logos for tshirts.

So if i could get a roll, then "just" print and cut our around the logo and will not need to weed


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2print said:


> i am trying to print a large order of logos for tshirts.
> 
> So if i could get a roll, then "just" print and cut our around the logo and will not need to weed


You're just contour cutting, right? Just cutting the outer shape of the logo? The print/cut paper you use now for garments will do the same thing. 

Your're technically still weeding; just not within the logo itself.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

There are ton of products out there. Roland and Stahls carries the best.


----------

